# Nissan Titan Warrior Concept Looks Adventure Ready



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan is teasing us with a more hardcore off-road version of its new Titan XD, dubbed the Warrior Concept. *
> 
> To make this truck live up to its warrior name, Nissan lifted it by three inches, fit big 37-inch tall off-road tires to it and installed a custom long-travel suspension that includes custom upper and lower control arms with performance ball joints and internal bypass coil-over shocks with custom reservoir mounts and tie-rod extensions in the front. Out back, the same custom shocks are used along with a custom sway bar and longer prototype axles that accommodate the truck’s three-inch wider stance.
> 
> ...


</span> 

Read more about the Nissan Titan Warrior Concept Looks Adventure Ready at AutoGuide.com.


----------

